# PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte



## Nemesis Design (18. Mai 2009)

*PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

moin!

habe ein problem mit meinem PC/ meiner externen Festplatte

wenn ich die externe Festplatte an meinen PC anschließe dann dauert es ca 60 sek. länger bis ich auf dem Desktop lande als ohne externe!

WARUM?

habe echt keinen Peil was da los ist oder is das etwa normal?

axo die Festplatte ist von WD und besitzt 1TB Speicherkapazität...

PLS HELP


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

schau auf deine HDD-status-lampe, die blinkt doch wie wild. die überträgt irgedndwie daten dass sie schneller zugreifbar sind oder konfiguriert irgendwas. keine angst ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## Klutten (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

Entferne im BIOS einfach alle Laufwerke aus der Bootreihenfolge, die du nicht benötigst. Im Zweifelsfall reicht nur die HDD, da du zum Installieren eines Betriebssystems ja wieder das DVD-Laufwerk als "first Device" festlegen kannst.


----------



## Nemesis Design (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

hab ich soeben gemacht bringt trotzdem nix auch die led von meiner normalen festplatte blinkt nich wies wilde sondern zuckt nur ab und zu ma auf

ich habe ne halbe ewigkeit immer nen grauen bildschirm vor mir


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

Das ist normal,das windows mit angeschlossenen usb-datenträger(n) länger zum booten benötigt,da die laufwerke dann gleich mit initialisiert werden (das braucht bei usb).Außerdem muß windows den datenverkehr zu dem datenträger so einrichten,das du ohne datenverlust jederzeit die verbindung trennen kannst was die geschwindigkeit auch verringert.
Dementsprechend ist es am besten,wenn du das gerät ausgestöpselt lässt während des bootens.Du kannst lediglich mal noch im bios schauen,ob die legacy-unterstützung (biosseitige unterstützung von usb-geräten,schimpft sich so bei mir im bios) deaktiviert ist oder nicht und ggf. deaktivieren.


----------



## x2K (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

Du könntest auch mal hingehen und alle nicht angeschlossenen usb geräte deinstallieren 
jedes usb gerät hinterlässt einen treiber der  bei jeden neustart und für jeden usb port seperat mit geladen wird 
bei 10 usb buchsen (voraus gesetzt  das gerät wurde da schonmal rein gesteckt)  lädt windows 10 mal den selben treiber  auch wenn das gerät nicht dran ist 
machst du das mit zig platten und usb sticks  hast du 10X jeden treiber pro port.  das bremst auch  also nciht instalierte hardware anzeigen lassen und  die dinger deinstallieren  sollte  wenigstens etwas helfen


----------



## Lexx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: PC start dauer 60sek. länger bei anschluss von Externer Festplatte*

... und um genau das alles zu umgehen/vermeiden, nimmt man auch eSATA..


----------

